# JC Higgins help



## Euphman06 (Feb 3, 2012)

Local CL ad again. I can get both of these for $50. They are probably nothing more than donor bikes. Do you guys think I can sell the parts for profit on these? Any idea on what they are specifically?

http://allentown.craigslist.org/bik/2778967534.html


----------



## dungo (Feb 3, 2012)

I dont know anything about them, but for $50 i am sure you could make some profit off of them.. Maybe use one of them for a rider!


----------



## jd56 (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm not one to get myself into project bikes but, if the mens is a chromed Flightliner then it is worth the asking price just in parts alone. The mens and ladies bikes shown in the CL listing seem to be common bikes and worth no more than $100 for the girls once restored and up to $200 on the chromed restored mens. Still need the working tanklight though. 
But the parting out would net more than the negotiated price of $50, if there is a market for these parts. 

Here is a 24" girls flightliner on my local CL listing that has been listed for months at $45...its still an active listing and probably because it is a 24"er

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/bik/2788497687.html

Just saying.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 5, 2012)

The mens frame bike is an early Sears Flightliner, circa 1959-1960 given the chaingaurd. The tanks are fairly common compared to the later styles.

The girls bike is only good for parts. Its a base model Spaceliner that is missing the tank. You'll spend about what it is worth trying to get the complete tank itself.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 6, 2012)

classicfan1 said:


> The mens frame bike is an early Sears Flightliner, circa 1959-1960 given the chaingaurd. The tanks are fairly common compared to the later styles.
> 
> The girls bike is only good for parts. Its a base model Spaceliner that is missing the tank. You'll spend about what it is worth trying to get the complete tank itself.




Still worth $50 for both I would think.
The girls does have a tank if im looking at the correct ad. But I agree with Classic, there alot of work to do on this one. Not worth much on the market for resale except parts in its present posted condition. There is alot of these girls flightliners out there.
I've seen postings for the girls like this for up to $250...they're nuts to expect that.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Personally, at $75 for both, I'd jump on it. The Flightliner is a nice bike and perhaps one of the most beautiful middleweights when restored. I'd use the girls frame bike for parts and use it for trade bait to snag a tank for the mens frame.

The tank on the girls bikes usually hit the $40-$50 mark, the rack $20 (double that if it has the CORRECT reflectors), chaingaurd $15, and so on.


----------

